# UFC Walk in Music



## rappinphil (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's a spreadsheet of a ton of the walk in music used by ufc fighters, goes back pretty far too.

Personally, I think Rampage or someone else awesome needs to walk in to Nas' Hero.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pLE_ua_99x6WyKxSUjgGOVw&hl=en


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I noticed that it is incorrect with all the UFC 68 fights. They're labeled as UFC 69.

Anyway, my favorites are Matt Hamill (Simple Man- Lynyrd Skynyrd), Wandy (Sandstorm), Rich Franklin (For Those About to Rock- AC/DC), and Stephan Bonnar (Eminence Front- The Who)

Oh and Nog (Gimme Shelter- Rolling Stones)


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

John Jones walk in music is classic.


----------



## JayMJjinks (Feb 24, 2007)

AceFranklin88 said:


> I noticed that it is incorrect with all the UFC 68 fights. They're labeled as UFC 69.
> 
> Anyway, my favorites are Matt Hamill (Simple Man- Lynyrd Skynyrd), Wandy (Sandstorm), Rich Franklin (For Those About to Rock- AC/DC), and Stephan Bonnar (Eminence Front- The Who)
> 
> Oh and Nog (Gimme Shelter- Rolling Stones)


ya simple man is my favorite too Matt has great taste in music


----------



## Dansllvn (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm just waiting for the day someone asks for Sevendust "Black" 

I'll jump right through that screen and fight everyone! lol


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## faustus34 (Jul 17, 2007)

My personal taste is mostly heavy stuff so it's nice to see quite a few bands on there that are awesome bands but may not be that well known overall. Nice find.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Theirs a bunch of good ones, Wanderlei-Sandstorm is probably the best. But if I had to come out to a song it would probably be Johnny Cash.


----------



## Powahouse (Jan 18, 2009)

forrest griffins is the best

/thread


----------



## Kingofkings (Jan 18, 2009)

Hamill all the way on this one.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

I hear dana chooses entrance music for most fighters.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

i cant see how no ones used tnt by acdc 

hellraiser by ozzy 

for whom the bell tolls by metallica

and of course , mamma said knock you out by llcool j .

i think these would all be badass.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

So I'm going to be the douche bag that points out the irony in Matt Hamill having your favorite entrance music? Fine......


HA! :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Maybe he can feel the sick beat through the floor?

You douche! *raises vodka shot to you*


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Maybe he can feel the sick beat through the floor?
> 
> You douche! *raises vodka shot to you*


 I was going to add that maybe his song should be "Good Vibrations", but figured my post was offensive enough, yeah?


(By the way after my DWI class, I am so drinking tonight )


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> I was going to add that maybe his song should be "Good Vibrations", but figured my post was offensive enough, yeah?
> 
> 
> (By the way after my DWI class, I am so drinking tonight )


eheheh just be very nice to whatever officer you are required to see next.

WHYYY can't I find GSP's french hip-hop anywhere? Yes, I tried LimeWire.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

JayMJjinks said:


> ya simple man is my favorite too Matt has great taste in music


Ironic isn't it?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

imrik32 said:


> Ironic isn't it?


Shit, I should've been the one to make that joke!


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Anderson Silva's takes it. Ain't No Sunshine by DMX. It's calm and yet "I'm going to ******* murder you" at the same time.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

JayMJjinks said:


> ya simple man is my favorite too Matt has great taste in music


:laugh:


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## rappinphil (Feb 12, 2009)

I like how Damian Mia went from Randy Edelman and Trevor Jones to Linkin Park:confused02:

Wonder if Dana had a hand in that?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

sylvias was good. marquardt is pretty sweet, and what the hell happened to Maia changing his awsome walk in music. he used to have that irish tune but no he changed it to somthing lame.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

nice find


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Fav's gotta be Hardonk using Clint Mansell - Lux Aeterna


----------

